# Journey to the Krasnodar region of Russia.



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Krasnodar region - one of the most famous, rich, interesting and beautiful regions of Russia. This region is known as the Kuban.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Guam Gorge, where the river flows Kurdzhips.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Azishskaya - cave located in the Krasnodar region, the entrance to the cave is located on a plateau-like array, 500 m from the paved road Maikop - Lagonaki.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

City of Hot Key Krasnodar region, park 30 Years of Victory.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread, quite an interesting place....thanks for the nice pics. :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Linguine said:


> nice new thread, quite an interesting place....thanks for the nice pics. :cheers:


If you like, I will continue.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Anapa Dolphinarium.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't it nice travelling with your family?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Isn't it nice travelling with your family?


When can I do it, but it happens, unfortunately, rare.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Hotel "Guamka" in Guam gorge.


----------

